# Love Diagnostic Test



## Retired (Nov 13, 2013)

Love Diagnostic Test 
Psychology Today
32 questions, 20 min 

Is your relationship showing unhealthy symptoms? Would you like to assess any potential problems in your romantic relationship, to see if your love is heading in the right direction? Why not pay a visit the love doctor by taking a love diagnostic test! It assesses your relationship based on factors like trust, security, conflict resolution and sexual compatibility. Use it to pinpoint danger zones you can work on to avoid blowouts in the future.

Read each scenario carefully and indicate which option best applies to you. There may be some questions describing situations that you may feel are not relevant. In such cases, select the answer you would most likely choose if you ever found yourself in similar circumstances. In order to receive the most accurate results, please answer as truthfully as possible.

After finishing the test, you will receive a list of your strengths and the areas you will need to work on. You will then have the option to purchase the full results with score breakdown, detailed interpretation, and advice.

*Take the Test*


----------

